# The "Correct" way to handle requests from press/magazines



## The T Shirt Man (Aug 29, 2006)

I have had a few magazines from time to time express an interest in my T-Shirts. Some have asked for one to be sent to them, so after a few emails back and forth i send them a shirt.

But i never get any feedback from them, and do not feature in their magazine after sending them a shirt.

What should i do in the future? Why could they have not put my shirts in?

Some have asked for just a hi res image, but after sending this i hear nothing back again.

They are genuine, i check the email address and websites of them people emailing to make sure they are real, and i obviously send to the magazine so the address is genuine.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Lots of times they are just trying to get ideas for stories, and go "fishing" for what's out there.

You may have just had some nice bait!

When they don't have much to print, or are looking for a certain story, they may contact you to get more specifics from you. But then that is no guarantee that they are going to run a story.

I had a local publication contact me for an interview well over a year ago. We sat down, did the interview and I was told that I would be in the next month's issue.

Well, next month came and I had gotten bumped for the local radio dj duo!

Then I got bumped again.

When I produced a comedy show with a national name comedian to promote my line, THEN I was in the next month's issue!

So, it just depends on what they have going on and if you happen to fit into what they want at the time. They may just be holding on for a slow period, but I wouldn't take it personally or as a negative on your stuff.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

if you really want to get in a mag...cross promote and get into some other events and sponser events.....

i'm finishing up my press release and have a package of my company...from architecture to clothing..... 

if a place wants a shirt.... see if they will order one first and if they say sure..then dont charge them... and just send it........ people like to get free shyt all the time and will use their "position" to get it.......

b


----------



## The T Shirt Man (Aug 29, 2006)

thanks for the advice 

I cant really charge them, its big national magazines, they wouldnt expect me to charge them its usually the other way around if you wanna be in a magazine (i have also been asked by many to have ads in their mags too).

It is a bit of a let down when you assume you will be in their magazine because they say so, then in the end nothing comes of it.


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

It's just a T-Shirt ... never be afraid to give one away. I honestly doubt a Johnny Cupcakes or Famous Amos would have ever gained any fame, if they hadn't run around giving away free stuff.

Beyond that, we have had custom orders last year that took months, before they came back to finalize an order. Everyone has thier own schedule and various priorities. It doesn't mean you've lost a sale, or in your case, not featured in an article. Just that it may be put on the back-burner, for now.


----------



## The T Shirt Man (Aug 29, 2006)

Remember this thread???

Well i actually was in the magazine i was talking about  i was reading round the internet when someone wrote "these t-shirts were in...magazine"

So thats cool i guess. I did ask them to let me know if i was in the magazine when i sent them t-shirts and also if they could send me a copy, they did neither so i assumed i wasnt in. Since i learned this i asked them again via email but they didnt reply  I dont mind paying for the mag, i would of if i had of known.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

That's great!

Same thing here. When they finally ran my story, they didn't tell me.

Good to know that it worked out, and they weren't just messing around with you.

Congrats!


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Is it online for all of us to see?


----------



## The T Shirt Man (Aug 29, 2006)

tim3560 said:


> Is it online for all of us to see?


Its not, and i havent even seen it!!  It would be good to put it on my site "as seen in..." 

I might see if i can get a backdated copy of the magazine.

At least i know i was in, and it gives me more hope when i hear from other mags


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

It is sometimes hard to get magazines to write about your stuff, and you have to walk a fine line between giving away too much product. Some magazines will just ask and ask for stuff. 

I always ask what the plan is for the story, what the possibility is that it will actually run, how my products will be used, and will I get copies. Most of the magazines I work with will send copies, more because they want our companies to advertise than because they want to be nice. 

If you do find a copy of the article, it is always nice to scan it and turn it into a PDF so people can just click the link and read the artlcle.


----------



## mamabloom (Jun 16, 2007)

I was considering contacting specialist magazines (for my niche market) if they were interested in featuring one of my Tees in one of their pages etc but don't know if they go for this. Trying to think of advertising without having to pay


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

If you try to make a pitch like that, the best way is to come up with an article idea that you can pitch. Some magazines will let you write for them as a guest columnist. Just calling up and saying "Hey, want to feature my tees" probably won't work. You need to have an angle that will make it interesting for the readers of the magazine. 

Keep in mind, you can manufacture these angles yourself. Giving away tee shirts to a local kids club could be worthy of coverage in the local paper. Having a tee shirt shop that uses only environmentally friendly practices could be interesting to the right magazine. The trick is to decide what makes your product and business unique and then figure out how to package those traits as article ideas.


----------

